# to take a picture



## Bathsabee

Please, how to translate :
"I'm going to take a picture"
(I wrote : pořídím obrázek" but i was told it was wrong. True ? pořídím fotku ?)


----------



## Garin

"Udělám fotku" or "Vyfotím (something)" 
"Vyfotím tě." = "I am going to take a picture of you."
Significantly shorter in Czech, isn't it?


----------



## bibax

_Fotka_ and _fotit_ are colloquial words.

I should say: "Pořídím snímek."


----------



## Bathsabee

Yes, Pořídím snímek is alright, but I will stand by your first translation; easier for a French... I understand better now. You have many, many ways to express things. More or less colloquial and all very ordinary at the same time. Many thanks Gary.


----------

